# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vocht in rechter knie en voet

## Tine1959

Wat kan ik hiermee?? Ik heb sinds een week een dikke knie en enkel aam de rechter kant. Voet doet zeer, knie niet. Heb ook niks gedaan. Werd ermee wakker. Verder is de bloeddruk ook iets aan de hoge kant. Ik eet gezond en heb geen overgewicht. Sport 3 x per week (tennis) en ben verder ook veel in beweging.

----------

